# Java - Zeichenketten suchen und ersetzen



## peter53757 (19. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Anfänger in Java und bastele schon einigen Stunden an meinem Problem, aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich möchte eine Textdatei in Java einlesen. Allerdings sind in dieser Datei „linefeeds“ vorhanden, die ich löschen will, bzw. mit ‚++’ ersetzen und dann ‚-++’ löschen:

zeileLeistung
Symptomzentrierte Untersuchung bei Unfallver-
letzungen

ich habe folgenden Programmcode:

//  zeileLeistung = zeileLeistung.replace('\\u000A','++'); funkioniert auch nicht

            String regex = "\\u000A";
            String repl  = "++";

             String zl = Pattern.compile(regex).matcher(zeileLeistung).replaceAll(repl);

Habt Ihr eine Idee ?


----------



## insertNameHere (20. April 2007)

Hallo,
wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe müsste es so gehen:


```
sZeile=sZeile.replace(System.getProperty("line.separator"), "++");
```


----------

